# On The Road Again....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - I can't stand it anymore and I'm too tired to beat around the bush!

Kath and I (and the dogs) are sitting at the Wisconsin Dells KOA as I type. We spent last night in Erie, PA, tomorrow night (Monday) we'll be in Sioux Falls, SD, Tues. night we'll be at Mt. Rushmore, and Wednesday - WEDNESDAY - we arrive at Colter Bay CG in Grand Teton Nat'l Park!! I haven't been there in 33 yrs when I worked in Wyo for the Summer (and have been dreaming about going back ever since I left). Kathy has never been. This time we (with Seeker & Tadger) are meeting PDX_Doug & PDX_Shannon (with the PDX_Kids & Cowboy) and Doxie-Dog-Lover-Too & Rick (with Cricket). They should arrive tomorrow and have all the best views all scouted out. Sure hope they don't scare away all the Elk!!!

I'm pleased to report that the rig is doing GREAT!! We got lousy gas mileage yesterday and were beginning to be worry about the truck. We stopped at a Scales, weighed in, and confirmed that we are FULLY loaded (3 weeks away does require more than we usually take!).....could that explain the HUGE difference in mileage? Maybe - maybe not. We decided to run the gas tank down lower than we usually allow it to go - just to check. We filled up (btw - price has avg'd. ~$4.10/gal) and, sure enough, mileage SHOT back up!! After 2 bad tanks of gas, we're finally back where we should be ... 10+mpg. That's a good thing...'cuz we were thinking we were gonna OWE the gas man once we got the mountains









We left Wolfwood at 5:30AM on Sat and by noon we were just west of Albany, NY. We hit a BIG STORM somewhere in NY - drove right into it!!! The rig sailed right thru without even a shiver but we did lose one of the cheapo-but-really-cool aluminum looking hub caps. Oh well. An offering to the camping spirits. Lost count of the # of Outback sightings but there were lots of all sizes - some by Liteway, some Sydneys, some Outbacks....but no other Kargaroos. Crossed the Erie Canal a few times and got into the Erie, PA KOA at 7:30PM, fed the dogs and us, and CRASHED!!! Back on the road at 5:30AM this morning, saw lots more Outbacks, thru Ohio (over the years, we have both lived there - actually, a couple times - so this was all familiar ground). Sat in Chicago traffic for 45min. (on SUNDAY!!!), drove through Elkhart, IN, waved to the CG where the Rally-after-the-Factory-Rally was, saaw the RV Hall of Fame (from the highway), drove thru several more BIG downpours, lost another hub cap, and arrived here at Wisconsin Dells at ~6:30PM tonight. We are now both in new territory - neither of us having been here and we've both been really impressed by how pretty the State is.

So therre you have it! Wolfwood's Westward Wandering of 2008! I suppose this should all be in a Blog....but I figured I'd post here to let anyone who cares know why I haven't been around for awhile (and won't be much for the next 3 weeks). I'll update this as I can in the next few days (IF we have WiFi access) and then we'll see what happens.....maybe Doug's blog will become a Blog of the Gathering or maybe we'll each start one







Having never blogged before - - - I can't tell ya how that stuff works









But - right now - from here in Wisconsin Dells - let me tell you that Puff & Herself are having a GREAT time on the open highways and we are having a ball, enjoying the rig in EXACTLY the way we had hoped to - - some day - - some how! Time to go take a shower now and get to sleep! Tomorrow's another early day - - but only 6 hrs of driving instead of 13!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> We got lousy gas mileage yesterday and were beginning to be worry about the truck.


Headwind?

On our "Land Cruise" we got up to 5mpg less when heading West through the upper midwest and through North Dakota.

Have a great trip ... too bad you can't make it all the way to the left coast!

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> We got lousy gas mileage yesterday and were beginning to be worry about the truck.


Headwind?

On our "Land Cruise" we got up to 5mpg less when heading West through the upper midwest and through North Dakota.

Have a great trip ...* too bad you can't make it all the way to the left coast!*

Ed
[/quote]

I tried! OH HOW I TRIED!!! But it's gonna take us 5 days to get to Wyo (and 5 back)....and even that's with 2 13hr days each way. Plus a week IN Wyo. which already won't be enough! We just couldn't get to the Left Coast and up to Banff & Calgary, as we had 1st hoped, AND have any time to enjoy any of where we were. Soooooo - we've decided that <at _least_ 1







> future trip _WILL_ be NH to Ontario, across the southern tier of the Canadian Provinces and back across the northern tier of the US. It is such beautiful country, we want to be sure to be able to enjoy it - not just bomb thru it to say we were there once.

Maybe CROSSWIND!!! Maybe it was headwind but it was DEFINITELY bad gas!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip already, except for the hubcap part. We look forward to the pictures in about 3 weeks or sooner. Hopefully you'll have less of this







and more of this







. Hope you have a fun and safe trip.

Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm glad your trip is going well so far wolfie








We'll be looking forward to another great blog and I think this is gonna be one great story for the books!
Stay safe on the road...









you might start with removing your last two surviving hub caps...


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We got lousy gas mileage yesterday and were beginning to be worry about the truck.


Headwind?

On our "Land Cruise" we got up to 5mpg less when heading West through the upper midwest and through North Dakota.

Have a great trip ...* too bad you can't make it all the way to the left coast!*

Ed
[/quote]

I tried! OH HOW I TRIED!!! But it's gonna take us 5 days to get to Wyo (and 5 back)....and even that's with 2 13hr days each way. Plus a week IN Wyo. which already won't be enough! We just couldn't get to the Left Coast and up to Banff & Calgary, as we had 1st hoped, AND have any time to enjoy any of where we were. Soooooo - we've decided that <at _least_ 1







> future trip _WILL_ be NH to Ontario, across the southern tier of the Canadian Provinces and back across the northern tier of the US. It is such beautiful country, we want to be sure to be able to enjoy it - not just bomb thru it to say we were there once.

Maybe CROSSWIND!!! Maybe it was headwind but it was DEFINITELY bad gas!
[/quote]

Enjoy your trip. Don't know if you are going to Banff on this trip, but if so, you might want to see my post on our trip that we just came back from. What a beautiful area. Say hi to Tawnya for me.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you all don't mind if I add my .02 in here now and then since we are traveling with the PDX'S and meeting up with the Wolves!








We met up yesterday morning with Doug and family on the top of Meacham (sp?) Pass in Oregon. After letting the doggies do their thing, and everyone stretched their legs, we were off! YAHOO! Stopped in Baker City for diesel , $4.93. Doug's 38 gallon tank was almost empty and took a good long 34 gallon drink-GULP! Rick and I average on the computer truck was 11.2 and manually 10.8, we had a few city miles on the tank so it will be interesting to see our mileage on the next fill.

Not much to report other than lots of road kill of deer,elk, and I think Badgers. Makes me so sad to see so many .

We are in KOA in Mt.Home,Idaho. Hot and dry desert just like home, so I don't feel like I am on vacation yet







. The rv park is small and not secluded but lots of trees and we have a very nice grassy area. I'll post some pics when I get a chance to upload. We quickly set up , didn't unhitch the rigs, I reheated some stew and Shannon tended to the duties of being Outbacker wife. The guys promptly sat at the picnic table, Mike's in hand and chatted about whatever guys chat about!

Get this, we had pre-paid for our spots, but when we arrived, they charged us each another $1.08 for get this.............electricity! They hadn't expected the hot temps and since we'd be using our a/c they had to charge us for it














.

After dinner Doug and son were playing game of catch and well, son didn't catch one of Doug's tosses, but his nose did! It was already getting some bruising last night so last time I saw him he was laying down with ice. I bet he will be sporting some color this morning, poor little guy, I felt so bad for him! Day one of vacation and the injuries have begun! Must be in the Outbacker Handbook somewhere that someone must get an injury!

Cricket is scared of the air conditioner, too funny. She just crawled over by my feet and I thought it was a mouse







. My heart rate will soon be back to normal.

Todays journey will be the Teton's. I can't wait! I hoping to have photo opps along the way so as to try out my new Nikon D60. Poor Doug, he is stuck with just a ..................CANNON.







Just kidding Doug! my photo's won't hold a candle to his and Wolfie's but he and Wolfie plan to teach me how to use it.

Hoping to be out on the road by 9:00 this morning, as of yet, no signs of life at the PDX's and that's great, more laptop time and another cup of coffee!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Have a wonderful and safe time everyone!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This sounds like a wonderful trip(and get-together)

SAFE travels to ALL!!!

MaeJae







<<<<<sending sunny days to you!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Are you coming back through Erie? If so, when????


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Everyone have a great time! Elk shouldn't be hard to spot. We also saw Moose and Bears at Tetons so now you have some goals.









Wolfie, as for the mileage, expect Minnesota and SD to be the worst heading west (beyond any fuel issues). The headwinds can really drop the MPG's.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Here's wishing you *ALL *a safe and happy journey









FYI, the week of July 4, we went to the Oregon Coast to visit family and were blessed to have been able to meet up with PDX Doug and his family for a couple of hours over a burger and a brew and I can now say that they are some of the nicest people you'd ever want to meet.

Have Fun









Ed


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wolfy,
Enjoy the wild west! I would love to take another trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons. The ultimate expression of the West.

Hope things get better on the MPG but it should average out as you head back East. For us it was the reverse: Going: "Wow, look what great gas mileage we're getting - I thought it'd be much worse!" Coming back: "I think we have a leak in the gas tank!"

Great travels to all of you!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Godspeed and safe travels to all!! We're looking forward to great pics and blogs!! Our way west trips won't be for a few more years!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Have to say I'm envious! Our rig is sitting here, waiting for a possible trip to PA. We'll have to see.
Have a great time, and I'm looking forward to more posts.

And, BTW...where are you now?

Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I wish I was there, too! I hope you ALL have a great trip and I look forward to reading more about it.

Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Have a great trip all and be safe! Looking forward to seeing you in Sherkson in a few weeks, and remember that offer still stands! anytime, just let us know!

Take care,

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to spruce up the Outbackers National Rally Headquarters!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Here's wishing you *ALL *a safe and happy journey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya know Ed, we have been with the PDX's and PDX Doug Dog for last 3 days and I am currently sitting on a sofa in a lodge next to Mr. PDX himself. We are getting our wi-fi fixes! I agree, the PDX's are the nicest people with 2 very well behaved children, we really enjoy the whole family.
The view out the lodge is , well, you'll just have to wait to see the photo! 
Tomorrow is the grand arrival to the Grand Teton's of the WOLFIE'S! Oh yeah!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Sounds like it's time to spruce up the Outbackers National Rally Headquarters!!


I'd like to reserve a site. Maybe one by the water......


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Sounds like it's time to spruce up the Outbackers National Rally Headquarters!!


I'd like to reserve a site. Maybe one by the water......








[/quote]

Are full hookups available?









Brad


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip, I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds like you are having a blast, can't wait to hear about and see pictures when you return!!!


----------

